# Phragmipedium warszewiczianum



## vandacee (Apr 12, 2020)

Phragmipedium warszewiczianum


----------



## troy (Apr 12, 2020)

Beautiful!!


----------



## MaxC (Apr 12, 2020)

Good looking blooms!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 12, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## lori.b (Apr 13, 2020)

Gorgeous. Great photos too!


----------



## KateL (Apr 13, 2020)

Breathtakingly elegant.


----------



## Dandrobium (Apr 14, 2020)

I love it! Good sized clump you have!


----------



## Vox (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. A great plant and fantastic flowers!


----------



## abax (Apr 14, 2020)

Glorious plant and flowers. I adore that white pouch and
the overall look of the blooms.


----------



## vandacee (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 15, 2020)

Awesome species!
Good job.


----------



## awesomei (Apr 16, 2020)

Stunning and gorgeous! Mine is in spike. I hope it looks so good.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 17, 2020)

Pure wow.


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 17, 2020)

Perfection


----------



## grubea (Apr 17, 2020)

Look like a very happy plant!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 17, 2020)

Nicely grown and photographed!


----------



## vandacee (Apr 25, 2020)

All open flowers :


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 25, 2020)

Wonderful


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 25, 2020)

Stunning. And a great job of growing it!


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm on the "pure WOW" post. That is one amazing
Phrag. I love that white pouch.


----------



## awesomei (Apr 26, 2020)

Gorgeous plant and blooms!


----------



## shariea (Apr 26, 2020)

Spectacular!


----------



## awesomei (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a question . I am in an argument with a friend. She says warscewiczianum is an accepted synonym for wallisii, while I think it is an accepted synonym for humboldtii. Which is it?


----------



## monocotman (Apr 27, 2020)

Excellent!
David


----------



## vandacee (Apr 27, 2020)

awesomei said:


> I have a question . I am in an argument with a friend. She says warscewiczianum is an accepted synonym for wallisii, while I think it is an accepted synonym for humboldtii. Which is it?



In Guido J.Braem's latest revision of the genus Phragmipedium, warscewiczianum is not a synonym, but an accepted species. 
Braem points out that many naming errors have been attributed in the past. Here are the accepted species in the Phragmipedium section:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 28, 2020)

abax said:


> I'm on the "pure WOW" post. That is one amazing
> Phrag. I love that white pouch.



I second what she said!


----------

